# Anyone seen these Samsung power LEDs? Seem like XP-G.



## RedForest UK (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.led1.de/shop/lng/en/samsung-leds/samsung-high-power/

These not only look incredibly similar to an XP-G, (although they clearly aren't exactly the same) but seem to give almost identical performance according to the specifications.

Forward voltage = 3.0v
Lumen for 5000k = 512 @ max 1500ma current (70 min CRI)
Lumen for 2700k = 448 @ max 1500ma current (80 min CRI)
Viewing angle 125 degrees

Just a coincidence? Maybe I've missed a distinction somewhere..


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Jan 16, 2012)

Could be interesting, about 1 Euro less than a seemingly equivalent XPG (~4 Euro for XPG, ~3 Euro for 3535), but I can't find a sample request on the SamsungLED website, so at the moment I won't investigate, still gotta do more trials with the XPG and hopefully get my hands on some XMLs and see how they compare.

Does seem that Samsung are producing warmer colours by default.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, you're right, one looks like an XML or SST-50 too.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.leds.de/en/High-Power-LEDs/Samsung-High-Power-LEDs/

The Samsung 3535 is advertised as a direct replacement for the XP-G. I wonder if there are some markets where Cree might just be too expensive. Its been mentioned here before but haven't seen anyone using it. 

Samsung also has an "AC" LED to give the Seoul Acriche a run for driverless AC LED lights. 

Some datasheets from:
http://www.leds.de/out/media/110606_SPHWHTL3D303E6R0J4_Rev002.pdf
http://www.leds.de/out/media/110606_SPHWHTL3D305E6W0F5_Rev002.pdf
http://www.leds.de/out/media/SPHWWTHDD805WHW0DD.pdf
http://www.leds.de/out/media/SPHCWTHDD803WHR0JC.pdf


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jan 17, 2012)

these are samsung 3535 LED (3535 mean 3.5x3.5mm size )

same as XP-G but I think samsung has smaller silicone dome. it looks flat than XP-G

Solder pad is exactly same as XP-G

Don't know about lumen output. however most samsung LEDs are little warm white. (even LEDs in their LCD monitors)


----------



## SemiMan (Jan 17, 2012)

Keep in mind there is a difference from "available" bins on the data sheet, "typical" values, and what is actually shipping. The LED1.de site does not list either the brightness bin or the voltage bin for the LEDS. Samsung also does not list their typical values.

Nichia has a part very similar to the XP-G now and look for other Korean parts similar to the XPG. Shame, as I really can't stand the XPG, XPE, or XML when it comes down to thermal implementation. I would take a Rebel any day. How often am I trying to cram a ton of these in a small space?

Semiman


----------



## pavithra_uk (Jan 17, 2012)

SemiMan said:


> Keep in mind there is a difference from "available" bins on the data sheet, "typical" values, and what is actually shipping. The LED1.de site does not list either the brightness bin or the voltage bin for the LEDS. Samsung also does not list their typical values.
> 
> Nichia has a part very similar to the XP-G now and look for other Korean parts similar to the XPG. Shame, as I really can't stand the XPG, XPE, or XML when it comes down to thermal implementation. I would take a Rebel any day. How often am I trying to cram a ton of these in a small space?
> 
> Semiman



I have some experience with Nichia ones. they similar to XP-G in size, lumen output, drive currents. but there is no dedicated thermal pad like XP-G, 3535. thermal solution design is a bit tricky.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 18, 2012)

I was considering ordering some so it'd be good if you could report back here when you get chance to test them.

I'm glad it got to you, I hope everything is in order. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions/issues with it.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh... just realised that the "~3 Euro" is for orders over 1000...
That said, seems the conversion from Euro to Aussie Dollar is a lot less than I thought it was... but the shipping is ridiculous, 36Euro! Guess I won't be trying any of these suckers until someone else starts stocking them!


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you located in Australia? And you still think alternative source for leds other than CUtter? His xp-g S2 are really super!


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Jan 18, 2012)

Cutter charge $10 to ship _within Australia_; it's cheaper for me to buy from Illumination Supply, they only charge $2 to ship _from the US_!
Cutter would probably be my source if I'm ordering say 5+ LEDs / reflectors, otherwise their shipping kills it. Hell, they've even got a distributor in my city, but they said they'd still charge the shipping if I went and picked it up from them!

(location now added, wasn't when ergotelis posted)


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 18, 2012)

oh this is really bad! Of course, Australia is not that small country, but taking 12 to ship here and 10 continental Australia is a bit strange!


----------



## SemiMan (Jan 19, 2012)

If you take the company that charges $2.00 for shipping on top of a $4.00 part and the one that charges $10, I can pretty much guarantee that the one that charges $10 is likely to be in business longer unless the $2.00 one is based in China. It takes resources (time, material) to find a part, pack it properly, affix a label, and ship it. One of those companies is loosing money, one is not. Which one do you think will be in business longer?

Semiman


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 19, 2012)

I didn't compare shipping from other countries, i compared the fact that Cutter needs 12AUD shipping to Greece and 10AUD to continental Australia, sounds really strange!


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Jan 20, 2012)

ergotelis said:


> I didn't compare shipping from other countries, i compared the fact that Cutter needs 12AUD shipping to Greece and 10AUD to continental Australia, sounds really strange!


I think that the point SemiMan is trying to make is that a significant portion of that $10/$12 shipping cost is not directly paying for the shipping, but rather the other costs associated with stocking etc.


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got the samsung leds. I am pretty sure you have tons of questions to me. I got one 2700K,one 3000K and three 5000K, all on their top bins. More to come later, i am quite curious as you are too!
Of course direct comparison will be with the cree xp-g. I have cutter 2T S2, cutter xp-g R4 4000K, and some other xp-g R5 different tints. I will measure Vf, lumen performance and will test too some classic reflectors. I will post some beamshots to see the beam and the tint, in a flashlight that will be easy to change the led a lot of times.


----------



## ergotelis (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok, lets start with some measurements i just did. 
Driver 7135 based, 1,05amp stable.
Empty white room, [email protected]

xp-g S2 2T cutter #1(the best i have): 401,8 lumen
xp-g S2 2T cutter #2: 385,1 lumen
xp-g S2 2T cutter #3: 365,5 lumen
samsung 3535 5000K #1: 324,8 lumen
xp-g R5 1C : 321, 4 lumen
samsung 3535 5000K #2: 318,1 lumen
samsung 3535 5000K #3: 308,1 lumen
samsung 3535 3000K #4: 264,6 lumen
samsung 3535 2700K #5: 231,1 lumen


Following later some beamshots in white wall to show the tint and beam profile, another day i will do outdoor beamshots(well this is really difficult, have to use the same host with different leds, omg)


----------



## RedForest UK (Jan 25, 2012)

The efficiency is looking good, roughly R4/R5 equivalent for 5000k is as good as XP-G. Do you think the die could be the same in both?


----------



## psychbeat (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow- I'm curious if the 5000k is less green than the xpg 

Thanks for the testing!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Jan 26, 2012)

SemiMan said:


> If you take the company that charges $2.00 for shipping on top of a $4.00 part and the one that charges $10, I can pretty much guarantee that the one that charges $10 is likely to be in business longer unless the $2.00 one is based in China. It takes resources (time, material) to find a part, pack it properly, affix a label, and ship it. One of those companies is loosing money, one is not. Which one do you think will be in business longer?
> 
> Semiman



You can't compare the two apples to apples, they both have their own strengths. One is like if you had a hobby and opened up a shop to sell stuff that related to your hobby. The other is an authorized direct distributor of Cree LEDs. I do think that your point was that the higher "shipping" charge is actually meant to be "shipping and handling," which is worth paying for. I don't want to order a particular LED from digikey or farnell type places and then be left at the mercy of the stock guy who might not know that not all bins are the same. If I were looking for a specific bin of LED, I'd feel better about having someone who is interested in LEDs to pull my part from the correct reel. 

I've purchased from illumination supply. I haven't purchased from cutter, but if I had a very specific Cree LED that i needed, I'd shop at cutter. Being an authorized distributor, they have a much wider selection of LEDs and their different bins than other distributors. I just liked the particular LEDs that Craig had, and he also had all the other parts I needed for my project, so I figured I'd just order from one place.


----------



## Creerules (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been experimanting with the Samsung 3535 LEDs with min. 140 [email protected] as well. I had similar results:
Cree R5: 143Lumen
Nichia NVSW219A: 139Lumen(B13 Flux Bin)
Samsung 3535: 128Lumen(140Lumen Flux Bin)

The results show clearly: If you are up to the highest efficiancy the Samsung LED isnt the best option(yet?). But the price might be an option... though recently i saw some offers for Cree XPG at less then 3Euro/pcs... Didnt see the Samsung any cheaper yet in small quantities.
I large quantities the Samsung is an option for price sensible applications anyhow: You can buy the Cree XPG R5 at less then approx. 2 Euro even in huge quantities, for the Samsung 3535 i know prices go down to 1,30€/pcs or so...


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 19, 2012)

SemiMan said:


> If you take the company that charges $2.00 for shipping on top of a $4.00 part and the one that charges $10, I can pretty much guarantee that the one that charges $10 is likely to be in business longer unless the $2.00 one is based in China. It takes resources (time, material) to find a part, pack it properly, affix a label, and ship it. One of those companies is loosing money, one is not. Which one do you think will be in business longer?


There are many businesses which have no shipping charges, as they treat it simply as part of the cost of doing business. However it works to their advantage when a customer knows that the purchase price is all they have to pay and it fosters customer loyalty to be treated well.


----------



## ace0001a (May 15, 2012)

Seems this thread died off with any beamshots or tint discussion. I finally got some budget flashlights and dropins with this LED in them and to me the tint seems to be more 6500k than the 5000k. Has anyone else played with the Samsung 3535 LEDs?


----------



## ergotelis (May 15, 2012)

I will post tomorrow some beamshots of a cool white 3535 led against cree cool&neutral xp-g and nichia new 219 emitter. I have a warm white 3535 led, if i decide to mod a host i will have that too in beamshots.


----------



## Lux-RC (May 16, 2012)

it will be interesting to compare with my beamshots made in trees 5 days ago (see in the thead next door)


----------



## csshih (May 16, 2012)

SemiMan said:


> If you take the company that charges $2.00 for shipping on top of a $4.00 part and the one that charges $10, I can pretty much guarantee that the one that charges $10 is likely to be in business longer unless the $2.00 one is based in China. It takes resources (time, material) to find a part, pack it properly, affix a label, and ship it. One of those companies is loosing money, one is not. Which one do you think will be in business longer?
> 
> Semiman



I was just linked to this post.

Ouch, that hurts.

Craig


----------



## ledstein (May 18, 2012)

Samsung has fixed his eye of the LED market as the next market to see high growth and high profits as flat TVs, mobile phones, tablets have high volumes but constantly decreasing profit margins. If we look at what Samsung did on these markets we can expect them trying to become a leader in LEDs too.

Here: http://on.fb.me/Joi2Ay 
you can see that the Samsung 3535 is better than the Cree XP-G at flux, efficacy, resistance to heat but has a lower CRI and more wide performance intervals for a certain order code.

LedRise has them too, at a lower price: www.ledrise.com/leds/high-power-leds/f_1_samsung/

And seems XP-G is getting 20% cheaper too: www.ledrise.com/leds/high-power-leds/f_1_cree-xp-g/f_41_cree-leds-emitter/


----------



## mds82 (May 18, 2012)

So now i'd be curious to see how the Samsung LED compares to the new Cree XT-E. The XT-E is almost dirt cheep, around $1.00 each when bought in large quantities.


----------



## orbital (May 18, 2012)

+
....just noticed this thread,

About a week ago I got a MF drop-in w/ the Samsung emitter (the curiosity was killing me)
it's minutely larger than an xp-g, but the way the emitter works,,, you don't get that doughnut aspect of other emitters.

*Overall an impressive showing by Samsung*

See here post #1074 http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?217252-P60-sized-led-drop-ins-


----------



## ace0001a (May 20, 2012)

orbital said:


> +
> ....just noticed this thread,
> 
> About a week ago I got a MF drop-in w/ the Samsung emitter (the curiosity was killing me)
> ...



Yeah I got a couple of the Ultrafire dropins you're referring to too and to me the tint looks cooler than the specs I read about have indicated. Of the places I've seen selling the Samsung 3535 LED, all have a 5000k spec for the tint and from the looks of any flashlight or dropin I've recently purchased with this LED, the tint to me looks more like 6000k-6500k...I would say the tint kind of reminds me of what I've seen from SSC P4 and P7 LEDs, so not sure if there's a Korean connection there and the phosphors that are used. I was really hoping these LEDs would be a warmer cool white that is actually in the 5000k range as the specs have stated on the websites selling them.


----------



## orbital (May 20, 2012)

^ 

I was most interested in beam shape, and that is good.
Tint is on the cooler side,, so it's filter fix time.

~ Quite a while back, I got this notion that the XP-G was like a* S*eoul*S*emi*C*onductor Version 2.
When I saw Samsung was putting out emitters, I really was thinking,.._'hmmm, SSC reborn?'_

This emitter will be a true winner when it comes out in say 4000~4500K, if it even does


----------



## jessy2012 (May 20, 2012)

pavithra_uk said:


> these are samsung 3535 LED (3535 mean 3.5x3.5mm size )
> 
> same as XP-G but I think samsung has smaller silicone dome. it looks flat than XP-G
> 
> ...



I feel the same, i work for a LED Factory who produce Samsung LED Bulbs before.


----------



## ace0001a (May 21, 2012)

jessy2012 said:


> I feel the same, i work for a LED Factory who produce Samsung LED Bulbs before.



The Samsung 3535 LEDs from flashlights that I've seen so far are not warm at all, just cool white.


----------



## ace0001a (May 31, 2012)

Hmm...so does anyone else have some experience with the Samsung 3535 LEDs? Guess these aren't so interesting with all the attention going to the Nichia 210 LEDs these days. I'm still curious if anyone actually got a 5000k tint Samsung 3535 since that's the spec I see posted everywhere I've seen them sold at.


----------



## Slickseth (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.samsungled.com/eng/product/prdHighPower.asp


----------



## nofearek9 (Jul 18, 2012)

HD06D looks very strong


----------

